# super worm beetles?



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill (Feb 14, 2007)

anyone have any opinions on using these as feeder insects?


----------



## infinity (Feb 14, 2007)

zophobas morio?? - Yeah, I've used these and honestly, they're terrible for mantids... well, even more honestly, they're not great for anything! (as always people, feel free to disagree!)

Mantids - tend to be too big and at the *superworm* stage and also mantids find them tricky to hold onto- the exoskeleton is very slippery

Tarantulas - mine never touched them- maybe others did but they just didn't like them...

Scorpions - yeah, i had a few takers for these but as they don't move much, had to be dropped in close proximity

Lizards - *will* be eaten but not really a prefered food as these little buggers bite! - could nip your lizard but wouldn't really be a major problem- they just might get a little fed up if they're bitten too much


----------

